# 3BLD



## Lazarus Holl (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello, I am new to 3BLD, and I know how to, but I am just looking for some good example solves, feel free to post any links below.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 4, 2016)

I think Zane has some examples at the end of his video tutorial so search for that on YouTube.


----------

